# Whats the best way to approach women in the gym



## TJTJ (Aug 1, 2011)

I've always felt it to be kind of slime ball-ish to hit on women at the gym. I also see the gym as a place of zen and don't want to be bothered. I think some women might think the same way. I don't believe they want to feel uncomfortable and hit on every time they go to workout. I know there are women out there who's sole purpose is to be ogled and macked to when they go to the gym. I'm not concerned about those sluts.  

My question is what is the best approach to break the ice and not come off like some creep? Im respectful of women and don't like invading their space. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

Ask one of them to spot you, then ask them if they've got a figure competition they're training for, tell them you're sorry if you're interrupting their workout, but you just wanted to say that their doing an excellent job with their physique. Women are at the gym to better themselves, so they're probably going to be open to a compliment. And if she likes you, then that one comment should start a little conversation. If not, then don't take it personally and continue doing what you're supposed to be doing in the gym & FUCKING TRAIN.


----------



## MDR (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being casually friendly and seeing if she's interested over time.  I think women are often pretty good at letting us know if they are interested.  After you build a bit of a friendship, ask her out for a drink or some coffee and go from there.  Even if she says no, she probably won't be uncomfortable with being asked.


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

Make eye contact a few times. Make sure you've seen each other at the gym for a few sessions. Spark up a conversation with "hey, I've seen you around here a few times/a lot". Go from there  Throw in some humor or a compliment like "Excuse me for saying, but you really don't need to be running on that treadmill"
It's all about just going and saying something! Unless they've got the angry face on, most girls don't mind a short chat in the gym.
Also, make sure you're on a cut and you have a little bit of a pump going


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^^obviously has no game


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

From behind, mid-squat. Make sure you're wearing spandex and you're at least partially aroused.. 

Seriously though, what MDR said. Plus, any woman that has half a brain in the gym will be more attracted to your dedication and _commitment_ to training than some silly pick-up line. It's no different than anywhere else, you just have a lot more shallow, materialistic and narcissistic beeotches to sort through in a gym.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

*Where da wimmens at wit teh sekret answurz?*​


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

just talk to them

anything you want


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

show your muscle!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

You iz NOT dee wimmenz!​


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 2, 2011)

A 45lb dumbell to the back of the head should do the trick.


----------



## niki (Aug 2, 2011)

I favor the casual approach.....

I am at the gym to train...hard.....FOCUS people. Your respect for that, as well as your own dedication will go far....

Eye contact, a smile....a few times over the course of several work outs will break the ice.....a nod of the head. Quick, short comment - 'looking good' for example, or 'nice work'.......before 'real' conversation is made.

Casual conversation, NOT in the middle of my set, or right before, or right after...LOL....in other words - catch me on my way to the drinking fountain, or between equipment, or on my way in or out of the gym....oh, or while doing cardio....cardio sux and is boring....I'd prob be grateful to have a philosophical discussion with a rock at that point.....


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Ask her if she's done with the 15's so you can get your bicep workout in. If she laughs you're golden. If not, have a hell of a bicep workout with those 15's.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

niki said:


> I favor the casual approach.....
> 
> I am at the gym to train...hard.....FOCUS people. Your respect for that, as well as your own dedication will go far....
> 
> ...








*I haz training partnur for stairz, but iz diffikult to talk!*​


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Some of the post have good advice but only one woman replied. Given this thread was posted in FEMALE TALK I'd figure more than one woman would chime in.


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 2, 2011)

lol@ "Sorry to bother you but youre hot!" yeah that'll get you their number. And what's with all these guys starting off conversations with apologizing? You're a fucking man for christ sake. You think some chick is going to go for some insecure sissy?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 2, 2011)

Best way to approach women anywhere is with your cock out.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Some of the post have good advice but only one woman replied. Given this thread was posted in FEMALE TALK I'd figure more than one woman would chime in.



They probably want to be bothered by dudes at the gym as much as they want to be bothered to reply to a bunch of dudes in a thread asking how to harass women at the gym.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> They probably want to be bothered by dudes at the gym as much as they want to be bothered to reply to a bunch of dudes in a thread asking how to harass women at the gym.



If you read the OP you would understand that is not my objective.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 2, 2011)

I have no idea.  I've been married too long.  Although for some reason a couple of the older guys have stopped me to ask about my car.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> If you read the OP you would understand that is not my objective.




I read the OP. You already know that what you want to do is, to use your words, "slime-ball-ish". There are too many distractions as it is. I am sure woman have it twice as bad with dudes breaking their concentration. 

The way I see it, the gym is for lifting just as a bathroom stall is for shitting. I don't want strangers starting up conversations while I'm lifting any more than I want strangers starting up a conversation while I'm pinching a loaf.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 2, 2011)

KelJu, are you a woman?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> KelJu, are you a woman?



I'm asexual. One day I am going to take a giant shit and out pops a clone of myself.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You iz NOT dee wimmenz!​


I laughed pretty hard at this. I also noticed the mass sausagefest taking place in this thread. The female forum seems to attract more males than females.. perhaps this is why the females don't post as frequently.



I wish I could answer this question for ya, but I train at home, keeps me motivated and I can take as much time as I need. When I WAS attending a gym, I wasn't looking around for a guy, I was focused on what I was there to do. Perhaps if you tried to catch her on the way out, that might be more appropriate of a time.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I laughed pretty hard at this.



And laughter is the quickest way to a woman's heart?


----------



## SFW (Aug 3, 2011)

Take your shirt off, start brooding, act moody and uninterested.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 3, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I laughed pretty hard at this. I also noticed the mass sausagefest taking place in this thread. The female forum seems to attract more males than females.. perhaps this is why the females don't post as frequently.
> 
> 
> I wish I could answer this question for ya, but I train at home, keeps me motivated and I can take as much time as I need. When I WAS attending a gym, I wasn't looking around for a guy, I was focused on what I was there to do. Perhaps if you tried to catch her on the way out, that might be more appropriate of a time.



I can't speak for the others, but I pretty much use the New Post feature for checking new posts. I don't surf female chat.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I can't speak for the others, but I pretty much use the New Post feature for checking new posts. I don't surf female chat.



This. 

I didn't even realize it was Female Chat until someone mentioned it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

MDR, by that analogy, The bar is for drinking. While that is the case, many a woman have been picked up at the bar.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> This.
> 
> I didn't even realize it was Female Chat until someone mentioned it.



when you search the new posts on the right hand side it shows what section the thread is posted in. Now you guys know. 

Now can we get


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 3, 2011)

OK I got one.  A friend just happened to mention it.  The guy asked the gals at the front desk to ask her if she might be interested in coffee with so-and-so, over there, the one in the grey tee shirt.  He arranged it as she was leaving so she wasn't distracted during her workout, and didn't have to approach her in the parking lot (sorry MuscleGirl, that's where the mace is comin' out...).  She thought it was cute.  They've been on a "real" date since.


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> MDR, by that analogy, The bar is for drinking. While that is the case, many a woman have been picked up at the bar.


 
The only reason I mentioned a drink at a bar or coffee is that it involves less commitment then an actual date.  If you are concerned about giving the wrong impression, you can pick a place that does not have that kind of reputation.  Always thought that a quick meet the first time out is a great way to get to know someone a bit.  The activity itself does not really matter.  It just gives you a chance to see if a real date is in order, and gives her the chance to do the same.  If she is comfortable with you and enjoys chatting with you, chances are much greater that she will be comfortable on a date.  Also, there is less pressure going out with someone that you know a little bit.


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 3, 2011)

Men do not talk to me while I am at them gym. I think this is because I pick up heavier stuff than they do.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I can't speak for the others, but *I pretty much use the New Post feature for checking new posts.* I don't surf female chat.



Yup.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> MDR, by that analogy, The bar is for drinking. While that is the case, many a woman have been picked up at the bar.


Sure, it can be viewed as that, but its social drinking.. otherwise people would drink at home. It has evolved into a place where people go to pick up/get picked up.

You will meet people anywhere that is frequented by the public, it will be on a situational basis and depend on the person... take a few swings, you may get some strikes, but you may get a hit or home run.

Now.. commence the sausagefest!


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I've always felt it to be kind of slime ball-ish to hit on women at the gym. I also see the gym as a place of zen and don't want to be bothered. I think some women might think the same way. I don't believe they want to feel uncomfortable and hit on every time they go to workout. I know there are women out there who's sole purpose is to be ogled and macked to when they go to the gym. I'm not concerned about those sluts.
> 
> My question is what is the best approach to break the ice and not come off like some creep? Im respectful of women and don't like invading their space.
> 
> Thoughts?



the only thing that works is to grab their coochie.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> MDR, by that analogy, The bar is for drinking. While that is the case, many a woman have been picked up at the bar.



No, a bar is for getting drunk, and that includes all the things that go with getting drunk: socializing, dancing, hitting on chicks, ect.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> OK I got one.  A friend just happened to mention it.  The guy asked the gals at the front desk to ask her if she might be interested in coffee with so-and-so, over there, the one in the grey tee shirt.  He arranged it as she was leaving so she wasn't distracted during her workout, and didn't have to approach her in the parking lot (sorry MuscleGirl, that's where the mace is comin' out...).  She thought it was cute.  They've been on a "real" date since.



You're saying he had one of the girls at the front desk to ask a woman out for him when she was leaving? How old are these two? Thats like a high school move. It seems like he didnt have to balls to ask her himself. I mean it sounds like a plan because if she declines it wouldn't happen to his face and seen being rejected in public. 

After she said yes did he come running over to get her number?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2011)

how about a nice smack on the ass?


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> You're saying he had one of the girls at the front desk to ask a woman out for him when she was leaving? How old are these two? Thats like a high school move. It seems like he didnt have to balls to ask her himself. I mean it sounds like a plan because if she declines it wouldn't happen to his face and seen being rejected in public.
> 
> After she said yes did he come running over to get her number?



You're the queerbag that's too afraid to talk to a woman. So who are you to judge her example of something that worked?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> You're the queerbag that's too afraid to talk to a woman. So who are you to judge her example of something that worked?



Are we playing internet tough guy? Trying to stand up for her? Dude relax. I wasnt judging shit. Im sure she didnt take it the way youre taking it, up the ass. And youre calling me a queerbag?! 

What she described sounded like something a kid would do. Im willing to approach them. Not hand notes around and hope the teacher doesnt catch me. I appreciate her chiming in, though. 

Read the OP. Im not 'afraid" to talk to women, dickhole. Im asking what women think is a gentlemanly way to approach a woman at the gym. Because there are plenty of slime balls who visit the gym and Im sure creep them out.

And GD whats with all the dudes hanging around the Female forum, anyways?


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Thats like a high school move.



That's why she thought it was cute.  He'd never talked to her before this.  And she's 34. I assume he's around the same.



TJTJ said:


> After she said yes did he come running over to get her number?



No, she left her number with the girls at the front desk.  

It should be mentioned that the front desk girls are cute and a bunch of giggly types, they're bubbly and talk to everyone a bit as they come and go.  I wouldn't put it past them to have suggested the maneuver to the guy.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Cool. Well, thanks.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> *You're saying he had one of the girls at the front desk to ask a woman out for him when she was leaving? How old are these two? Thats like a high school move. *It seems like he didnt have to balls to ask her himself. I mean it sounds like a plan because if she declines it wouldn't happen to his face and seen being rejected in public.
> 
> After she said yes did he come running over to get her number?



Lots of people meet other people by introductions from their friends. This seems like a close cousin to that. 

Whatever works, right?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Lots of people meet other people by introductions from their friends. This seems like a close cousin to that.
> 
> Whatever works, right?



Oh for sure, and thats my biggest issue. Without a family or close friends to introduce me to, Im stuck with the stranger approach. What Kathy mentioned is something I definitely would not have thought of.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldn't have either. Good luck, man.

Just keep expanding your circle of friends. Be yourself, blah blah, right?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 4, 2011)

haha, right. Thanks dude.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> And GD whats with all the dudes hanging around the Female forum, anyways?


I have been asking this for weeks, but they still lurk in the shadows ready to pounce on anything and everything in the female forum.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I have been asking this for weeks, but they still lurk in the shadows ready to pounce on anything and everything in the female forum.



This is what Im talking about. Just like at the gym.


----------



## MDR (Aug 4, 2011)

Men can post in this forum (obviously) as long as they are respecful to the women present.  Plus, there are a lot more men than women overall on the website, so it just makes sense that there would be a lot of posts from men.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 4, 2011)

MDR said:


> Men can post in this forum (obviously) as long as they are respecful to the women present.  Plus, there are a lot more men than women overall on the website, so it just makes sense that there would be a lot of posts from men.



true


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 4, 2011)

MDR said:


> Men can post in this forum (obviously) as long as they are respecful to the women present.  Plus, there are a lot more men than women overall on the website, so it just makes sense that there would be a lot of posts from men.


I just write it off as all these "men" wanting to be women!


----------



## niki (Aug 5, 2011)

I just think they are fascinated with us....


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> when you search the new posts on the right hand side it shows what section the thread is posted in. Now you guys know.
> 
> Now can we get



I'm not going to change my surfing habits for anyone. If something looks interesting in the new posts list, I'm going to reply to it.


----------



## MDR (Aug 5, 2011)

niki said:


> I just think they are fascinated with us....


 
Guilty as charged!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wait till they start using the "peaka-boo machine"  and stare at them like a piece of steak. One of two things will happen, either you get her horny or she most likely will feel disgusted by your "inappropriate" behavior. Scenario #2 most likely willl occur but hey at least you got a good peek at the goodies


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No, a bar is for getting drunk, and that includes all the things that go with getting drunk: socializing, dancing, hitting on chicks, ect.



Agreed. Last time I went to a bar a chick hit on me. She was DTF and let's just say we almost did it in the parking lot. We got to her friends house who told us not to do it in the house so I boned her out in the front yard at three in the morning. It was fantastic.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Yup.



No post from virgins please.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Agreed. Last time I went to a bar a chick hit on me. She was DTF and let's just say we almost did it in the parking lot. We got to her friends house who told us not to do it in the house so I boned her out in the front yard at three in the morning. It was fantastic.



craiglist date?


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 5, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> the only thing that works is to grab their coochie.



finally somebody that spells coochie like i spell coochie. How do you spell punany?


----------



## 213Escort (Aug 6, 2011)

squigader said:


> Make eye contact a few times. Make sure you've seen each other at the gym for a few sessions. Spark up a conversation with "hey, I've seen you around here a few times/a lot". Go from there  Throw in some humor or a compliment like "Excuse me for saying, but you really don't need to be running on that treadmill"
> It's all about just going and saying something! Unless they've got the angry face on, most girls don't mind a short chat in the gym.
> Also, make sure you're on a cut and you have a little bit of a pump going



Squigader is on the mark.
You can move in on women more quickly so long as you are non threatening.
Hi I'm ( ) is a great opening line with any innocent followup.
Chances are if she has been around for awhile she has been watching you, if she is interested in you.
Most guys are so very oblivious to the women around them that are checking them out.
The best thing is to be aware of women that are looking at you when they think your not looking. Be aware of women that are near you / following you without appearing to do so.
Don't get a rep as a player. Most women aren't into NSA one night stands with a guy that goes to their favorite gym.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with this ^^^


Confidence and humor are what get me interested in a guy.  I also love the types that don't talk to every female in the gym.  I'm talkin the guy that is there to train and train hard.  He is the one I will be looking at.


----------



## Acee (Aug 11, 2011)

Just hang around the water cooler licking your eyebrows


----------



## Mothergoose (Aug 12, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I've always felt it to be kind of slime ball-ish to hit on women at the gym. I also see the gym as a place of zen and don't want to be bothered. I think some women might think the same way. I don't believe they want to feel uncomfortable and hit on every time they go to workout. I know there are women out there who's sole purpose is to be ogled and macked to when they go to the gym. I'm not concerned about those sluts.
> 
> My question is what is the best approach to break the ice and not come off like some creep? Im respectful of women and don't like invading their space.
> 
> Thoughts?



First question what state u from! All girls luv getting hit on! Sum straight up some in the most sublest way  . goin through it right now


   way!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 12, 2011)

Mothergoose said:


> First question what state u from! All girls luv getting hit on! Sum straight up some in the most sublest way  . goin through it right now
> 
> 
> way!



I wouldn't go that far.  There are some days that I would just like to get my workout done.  Watch for that leave-me-the-hell-alone vibe.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 13, 2011)

I personally would never hit on a chick at the gym, let her approach you.  Same as waitresses, and bartenders.    

Women at the gym are there to get fit, and women that are waitresses or bartenders are earning a living.   They get hit on constantly and you might stand out better if you just play it cool.   Eventually they are going to come to you if they are interested.   Now if you see them outside of the gym/restaurant/bar then by all means.

Look at it like this, last week I was shopping at a store, and Barry Sanders was 10 feet away from me with a little kid buying some shoes.   While my mind was going crazy and wanted to talk to him, I held off.   The dude was buying shoes for some kid, I'm sure the last thing he wanted was some asshole starting a conversation while he is shopping.  It would have automatically put me douche bag territory.


----------



## Pika (Aug 13, 2011)

I just walk uo to her and smile and say hey .... Soo .... Do you go gym ?  

They smile i smike then the hole gym smiles  works every time


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 16, 2011)

‎"Men are not subtle men are obvious. Women know what men want. Men know what men want. What do we want? We want women! It's the only thing we know for sure: we want women! How do we get women? Oh, we don't know that. After that first step, we have no idea. This is why you see men honking their car horns, yelling from construction sites; these are the best ideas we've had so far." - Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## castlehill (Aug 21, 2011)

Definitely have to catch the vibe of her workout to make sure she is not on a zoned in day.  
I have several hot female friends that work out and I ask them to hook me up if I haven't been able to break the ice.  
Having a girl as a wing man when your out makes is easy, girls like guys that other girls like.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I'm not concerned about those sluts.
> QUOTE]
> 
> idk why but that cracked me up!


----------



## Pika (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

you just walk up and be like "ay girl you fuck?"


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

the last 3 seconds is always a winner for me..


AY Gurl Can You Say Bling Bling - YouTube


----------



## nick52 (Sep 1, 2011)

okay so maybe this is the last place i should be but the question is a good one ibelieve nikkii response makes perfect sense when im in the gym im focused, intensity is pretty in sane so the last thing i want is to be interupted i think the woman in the sport are beautiful and i wouldnt mind meeting acouple of the girls at my gym but up to this point ive respected the fact that apersons time in the gym is for training but the subtle gestures mentioned here are actualy ice breakers thanks


----------



## Getbig2 (Sep 1, 2011)

castlehill said:


> Definitely have to catch the vibe of her workout to make sure she is not on a zoned in day.
> I have several hot female friends that work out and I ask them to hook me up if I haven't been able to break the ice.
> Having a girl as a wing man when your out makes is easy, girls like guys that other girls like.



Lmao! Hell yeah it never fails, I have some hot friends with benefits also that are awesome wing man cuz they dont cock block cuz they know im a nice guy and im going to get with other girls with or without their help, so they just go with the flow, besides im always available for them whenever they need some lovin, its a pretty sweet friendship! Nice guys always get ahead undetected like silent ninjas!


----------



## JoeClyde (Sep 22, 2011)

I would think it would come off as creepy.  I'm just happy about looking at some fit bodies working out.  Before going home to the lady.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Are we playing internet tough guy? Trying to stand up for her? Dude relax. I wasnt judging shit. Im sure she didnt take it the way youre taking it, up the ass. And youre calling me a queerbag?!
> 
> What she described sounded like something a kid would do. Im willing to approach them. Not hand notes around and hope the teacher doesnt catch me. I appreciate her chiming in, though.
> 
> ...


Hey TiT, relax. He's fucking with you. Here's a dollar, go buy a sense of humor. 
Don't be creepy, just smile, get in her way and say excuse me. If she talks, followup. A good giveaway is, if she has headphones on, dont bother. She's all business and just wants to get her workout in. 
It's a slow process, but if the chick is worth it, continue saying hi every so often, and see if she's receptive.  If not, be careful, and move on to the next chick and see if that works. Dont do it in one week, because you'll be creeping.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

Or as Prince said, smack her on the ass and say, goddamn that's a fine ass.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 22, 2011)

just approach them and show your abs and say " you mad?"  they love assholes
   if theyre like the other girls then they goto gym to get stuffed.  if not then obviously this bitch is wack


----------



## Schez (Sep 29, 2011)

HATE getting hit on at the gym. I think if a female is there, no makeup, sweaty hair and iPod in then LEAVE HER ALONE. If she's there with full make up, hair down and perfect and prancing around then go for it!


----------



## swollen (Sep 29, 2011)

Schez said:


> HATE getting hit on at the gym. I think if a female is there, no makeup, sweaty hair and iPod in then LEAVE HER ALONE. If she's there with full make up, hair down and perfect and prancing around then go for it!



I kinda agree with this, IMO I wouldn't really try to 'pick up' one at the gym. Maybe try and walk out at the same time n talk to her outside, then you'll you'll know if she's try'n to blow you off, instead of try'n to get to her next set. If you do see that she's kinda interested, DONT ask if you want to go out, that gives her a chance to say no, lol! Ask her for her number, so you can call her, sometime. 
But, you'll know during the convo, if you should ask that or just say I'll see ya around. Good luck, brah.! And remember, all girls are the same.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

MDR said:


> Nothing wrong with being casually friendly and seeing if she's interested over time. I think women are often pretty good at letting us know if they are interested. After you build a bit of a friendship, ask her out for a drink or some coffee and go from there. Even if she says no, she probably won't be uncomfortable with being asked.


 
I like that. Just say hi, smile, exchange a few brief words... let her reciprocate the interest, though. If she's interested, she'll think of some reason to start a conversation with you... maybe ask for some training tips, or something. Then you're cleared to ask her out for a post-workout smoothie!

We meet people where we meet them... nothing wrong with being interested in a woman at the gym. It's good; you already have something in common!


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 29, 2011)

with your dick out


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 29, 2011)

Schez said:


> HATE getting hit on at the gym. I think if a female is there, no makeup, sweaty hair and iPod in then LEAVE HER ALONE. If she's there with full make up, hair down and perfect and prancing around then go for it!


No, no you got it all wrong.  I go to the gym with makeup and I always wear my hair down and it's not so some fuckstick can hit on me.  The powder that I put on my face absorbs the perspiration and I find I break out less and how the hell am I supposed to lie on a bench with a pony tail in the back of my head?  That's just uncomfortable.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I personally would never hit on a chick at the gym, let her approach you. Same as waitresses, and bartenders.
> 
> Women at the gym are there to get fit, and women that are waitresses or bartenders are earning a living. They get hit on constantly and you might stand out better if you just play it cool.


 
I kind of disagree with that advice. Just because I'm at the gym doesn't mean I'm not looking for a guy. I'd be just as single at the gym as I would be anywhere else. But I do turn the 'flirt' way down, because the male:female ratios are so skewed there. I don't want to lead anyone on with too much friendliness, so I play it extra cool. The best 'flirt' you might ever expect from me at the gym would be a nod and maybe a little smile as I'm working out. On the flip side, I also EXPECT a certain amount of attention from the guys there. I'm something to look at, that's how it is, and we all know it. A guy would need to display some extra interest to get me to reciprocate (if I'm interested back). Just go for it. You'll never know unless you try, at least with girls like me.

Also, I'm one of those intense looking girls, who's there on a mission (I am), headphones in, sweating buckets. It's who I am. I probably look totally unapproachable. And, when I'm doing my workout, I don't exactly want to get into a long conversation no matter how cute you are, but I'd never be irritated by someone who interrupted me briefly with a question and a smile, or who had a quick word while I re-fill my water or wipe down a machine... just don't hold me up more than a couple seconds. If I'm interested, you'll notice that those opportunities for a quick word are going to start coming up a lot.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, no you got it all wrong.  I go to the gym with makeup and I always wear my hair down and it's not so some *fuckstick *can hit on me.



I love this!


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

Gym creepin is a no-no


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

While you are in the locker room, lick the back of your amex black card and stick it to your forehead.  Then go workout as usual, and the women will approach you.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Gym creepin is a no-no



Done properly, who says??


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Done properly, who says??



Let me clarify that. If a girl is smiling at you and obv is checking you out then making a move at the gym is totally fine. 


BUT if you are like some of these creeper dudes at my gym who eye rape every girl with a nice ass then it's not cool. 

Even when I was single I went to the gym to lift and look good for the club where meeting girls is the norm.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

swollen said:


> I kinda agree with this, IMO I wouldn't really try to 'pick up' one at the gym. Maybe try and walk out at the same time n talk to her outside, then you'll you'll know if she's try'n to blow you off, instead of try'n to get to her next set. If you do see that she's kinda interested, DONT ask if you want to go out, that gives her a chance to say no, lol! Ask her for her number, so you can call her, sometime.
> But, you'll know during the convo, if you should ask that or just say I'll see ya around. Good luck, brah.! And remember, *all girls are the same*.


aka whores


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

"if a chick walks into the weight room i assume shes either:
lost,
looking to get stuffed in the locker room,
or looking for me personaly for advice.... 
and then to get stuffed in the locker room"

HAHAHAH


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 30, 2011)

couldnt tell you man, but this is how i approach women outside gym

Tommy Boy Weight Room - YouTube


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> "if a chick walks into the weight room i assume shes either:
> lost,
> looking to get stuffed in the locker room,
> or looking for me personaly for advice....
> ...





Bam! Still a virgin....


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Bam! Still a virgin....


 LMAO gets me everytime i literally watched all his videos 9000 times lmao me and my bois still watch the meat head ones that guy is a legend!! 

CAN I RUN MY HAND DOWN THE CREASE OF UR.... OR CUP UR ...


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> LMAO gets me everytime i literally watched all his videos 9000 times lmao me and my bois still watch the meat head ones that guy is a legend!!
> 
> CAN I RUN MY HAND DOWN THE CREASE OF UR.... OR CUP UR ...



Did you watch Dom vs the bad hook up?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Did you watch Dom vs the bad hook up?


 HAHA yes ive seen every video their fuckin hilarious!!


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 28, 2011)

The best way to approach a woman at the gym
is to not approach a woman at the gym.
U should be at the gym to approach the exercise 
equipment, develop a physically better U
and maybe, just maybe, the women will aproach U.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 28, 2011)

Tell them that noheawaiian is your dad and that you are BFF with madman! They will suck your cock right away!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 28, 2011)

ffsdfsd


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> aka whores



*Female Talk* This forum is for  females to chat and talk about women stuff! Men are allowed to post, but  please be respectful of all females in this forum.

you seriously need to head back to anything goes.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> *Female Talk* This forum is for females to chat and talk about women stuff! Men are allowed to post, but please be respectful of all females in this forum.
> 
> you seriously need to head back to anything goes.


im so sorry i didnt realize it was in female talk you ladies have my apologies have a good night!

i tried to edit it but it wont let me


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

don't need to run off just be respectful. girls like to blow off steam about guys sometimes too. usually there's deeper stuff going on under the bashing.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> 1.)don't need to run off just be respectful. girls like to blow of steam about guys sometimes too. 2.) usually there's deeper stuff going on under the bashing.


1.)im not running off calm down now i was apologizing for being an asshole becuase i didnt reliaze it was female talk. 
2.)its deeper then youll ever no


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that "it's deeper" part. crappy relationships can give you a realllly bad view of the opposite sex sometimes.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2011)

onefastlady said:


> I kind of disagree with that advice. Just because I'm at the gym doesn't mean I'm not looking for a guy. I'd be just as single at the gym as I would be anywhere else. But I do turn the 'flirt' way down, because the male:female ratios are so skewed there. I don't want to lead anyone on with too much friendliness, so I play it extra cool. The best 'flirt' you might ever expect from me at the gym would be a nod and maybe a little smile as I'm working out. On the flip side, I also EXPECT a certain amount of attention from the guys there. I'm something to look at, that's how it is, and we all know it. A guy would need to display some extra interest to get me to reciprocate (if I'm interested back). Just go for it. You'll never know unless you try, at least with girls like me.
> 
> Also, I'm one of those intense looking girls, who's there on a mission (I am), headphones in, sweating buckets. It's who I am. I probably look totally unapproachable. And, when I'm doing my workout, I don't exactly want to get into a long conversation no matter how cute you are, but I'd never be irritated by someone who interrupted me briefly with a question and a smile, or who had a quick word while I re-fill my water or wipe down a machine... just don't hold me up more than a couple seconds. If I'm interested, you'll notice that those opportunities for a quick word are going to start coming up a lot.


great post


----------



## shanrocks1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have dance every monday and wednesday for an  hour, i workout a lot. i  rode my bike a lot for years when i was younger  and gone over those  bumps with the bike.
but yet, when i tried putting in a tampon i got like ----------------- this much of the tampon left to puut it.
but i just got soo scared and thought it stinged. but yet, i was really nervous that i was sweating.

soo do you think it's broken? because my bf wants to finger me, but i heard if your hymen is stilll intact it hurts. idk help?!

plus i workout a lot, that i sweat a lot. and i do a lot of pilates. almost everyday for 30 minutes.


----------



## shanrocks1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have dance every monday and wednesday for an  hour, i workout a lot. i  rode my bike a lot for years when i was younger  and gone over those  bumps with the bike.
but yet, when i tried putting in a tampon i got like ----------------- this much of the tampon left to puut it.
but i just got soo scared and thought it stinged. but yet, i was really nervous that i was sweating.

soo do you think it's broken? because my bf wants to finger me, but i heard if your hymen is stilll intact it hurts. idk help?!

plus i workout a lot, that i sweat a lot. and i do a lot of pilates. almost everyday for 30 minutes.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 30, 2011)

shanrocks1985 said:


> I have dance every monday and wednesday for an hour, i workout a lot. i rode my bike a lot for years when i was younger and gone over those bumps with the bike.
> but yet, when i tried putting in a tampon i got like ----------------- this much of the tampon left to puut it.
> but i just got soo scared and thought it stinged. but yet, i was really nervous that i was sweating.
> 
> ...


 
what the hell? is this serious? your profile says you're a dude in which case you're not supposed to be taking digs at chicks in the female section. If you're a chick I can't be too hard on you (I'll leave that up to the other ladies) but this post a little (way) off topic I think...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 1, 2011)

Might be a spammer banker...


----------



## lymbo (Dec 12, 2011)

heres some good advice..dont walk up to a girl who's holding 5 lb dumbbells and ask  if you can work in...not slick...yes this happened to me once


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

lymbo said:


> heres some good advice..dont walk up to a girl who's holding 5 lb dumbbells and ask if you can work in...not slick...yes this happened to me once


 
Only once? I saw your pics which are incredible; you probably have a wall of guys working out around you at all times hoping you'll at least smile at them or something.

p.s. and then I saw the giant rock on your left hand in your main pic...c'est la vie.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 12, 2011)

Be yourself....


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 12, 2011)

Right after a 20 rep set of squats, shaking, drooling and covered in sweat. Just puke right in front of her they love that.


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 12, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> Right after a 20 rep set of squats, shaking, drooling and covered in sweat. Just puke right in front of her they love that.



Only if U puke on her white Nike covered feet.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Only once? I saw your pics which are incredible; you probably have a wall of guys working out around you at all times hoping you'll at least smile at them or something.
> 
> p.s. and then I saw the giant rock on your left hand in your main pic...c'est la vie.


 
hey I paid for that giant rock! and not with cash..Ha Ha ...anyway I train in the morning's..well try too.. I find morning people dont socialize...morning people are different....most get in. get ot done and get out Just like me.... nights people are way different... well at least where i go...lots of Jersey Shore Hero's ..lol


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

lymbo said:


> hey I paid for that giant rock! and not with cash..Ha Ha ...anyway I train in the morning's..well try too.. I find morning people dont socialize...morning people are different....most get in. get ot done and get out Just like me.... nights people are way different... well at least where i go...lots of Jersey Shore Hero's ..lol[/
> 
> I am not a stuck up gym bitch...If anyone (and they do) asked me a diet, work-out or supplement question I would be.. A  flattered and B happy to give them advice or where to get it..like in join this forum right!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

shanrocks1985 said:


> I have dance every monday and wednesday for an  hour, i workout a lot. i  rode my bike a lot for years when i was younger  and gone over those  bumps with the bike.
> but yet, when i tried putting in a tampon i got like ----------------- this much of the tampon left to puut it.
> but i just got soo scared and thought it stinged. but yet, i was really nervous that i was sweating.
> 
> ...




in case this is a real girl with a question... first of all it's sad you have no one to ask so you post here, but if you cannot comfortably insert and wear a tampon your hymen has not been torn or stretched enough to allow it. stick with pads. also the ob method tampons are much smaller than other kinds you could try those. if a tampon is uncomfortable a finger will be too obviously. you need to consider your age and if you are ready for this kind of petting.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 13, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> Right after a 20 rep set of squats, shaking, drooling and covered in sweat. Just puke right in front of her they love that.


 


LOL..and there you have it! honesty is the best approach...thread over!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 13, 2011)

i keep forgetting this is female tlk and i have so many foul thins to say lmao


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 13, 2011)

I usually unplug my headset when getting close to them and act suprised when it's blaring Kesha..... Immediate convo starter,...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 13, 2011)

and in case she didn't hear you, walk around to the other side of her and say:


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

Make sure you've seen her there before for a couple of sessions and make humor out of it.  Ask her if shes taken any classes there (if its like 24 hour fitness) and what works?  Make easy convo.  Ask if she lifts weights. Compliment her.  Just simply talk and feel the vibe from there.  Obviously if shes someone you're comfortable picking up and carrying a convo. with then she'd be good to be friends with. If not, then theres no chemistry.


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 3, 2012)

def go with the concentrated workout with the casual smile and head nodd but are here for one reason plan..look in the mirror where shes workin out and catch her eye throw another smile an look away dont gauck all damn day an look like a creep witha pump tryn to hump lol after no time conversation will start up its not a bad idea if shes a serious gym goer and is doin a good workout thats new to ya or evn not new pretend say that looks like a good excercise... that concentrate on your inner back? women ive met at the gym looove that a fit man complimenting them on a good workout askin about what it does works everytime for an icebreaker...i know another bro chime in but take it and SUCEED!!


----------



## maxamize (Jan 3, 2012)

follow them to their car afterwards, always a hit


----------



## lymbo (Jan 4, 2012)

maxamize said:


> follow them to their car afterwards, always a hit


 

I've seen that move lots of times ...tell I walk out of day care with my two kids... sends them running everytime..and I dont blame them..lol


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 17, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Some of the post have good advice but only one woman replied. Given this thread was posted in FEMALE TALK I'd figure more than one woman would chime in.



This happened to me yesterday.....i was on my first set of double incline shoulder press and this guy comes up to me asking if i need a spot...i said yes to not feel rude and got an extra 2 out....he then started to ask me if i was training for a comp etc etc....then told me i was lifting too heavy as HE struggles with the weights i was lifting for that excerise....anyway after lecturing me about what to eat and everything else under the sun, he had me talking for 10mins by which point i had cooled down then he left me alone...i finished my last 2 sets and could no longer be bothered, so i left.

on my way out he says "hey katie, r you going now" yea i said, im cold and need food now.....he said "well if someone comes up to you in the gym while your working out tell them to fuck off" wth??! lol! i wish i had!!

Dont interrupt a girl working out unless she looks like shes struggling...when im wrking out the last thing you need is someone putting you off and breaking your focus as it fucks the rest of your session up...as someone already said.... way in or way out the gym is good or the odd smile and nice comment over a few sessions is nice

dont ever tell a girl she shouldnt be lifting that heavy or shouldnt be running or whatever....we do not like to be told whats right or wrong for us by a stranger lol!! good luck!


----------



## lymbo (Jan 17, 2012)

i've experance this but mostly at night...I train early mornings..i find that morning  people are more focused and do their thing and get out.. i am not a fan of my gym at night i feel like everyones more focused on who's looking at who...just me maybe not so


----------



## Kimi (Feb 20, 2012)

I notice when i'm working out that men get stranger in the night,they are more calm in the day,a lot less intrusive.


----------

